# Demonstration of Liquid Rubber being sprayed



## epdmroof (Oct 17, 2017)

One coat application will last approx 18-20 years before a re-coat is needed. First application was applied at a 20 mil over the next 18-20 years the re-coat will only need to be at a 10 mil or half the material used before.	
Watch this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-klkA3lNxc


----------

